# kulturní vyžití



## Linni

Mohla bych se prosím ještě zeptat, jestli existuje v angličtině a němčině nějaký výraz (nebo slovní spojení) pro "*kulturní vyžití*"? Asi je třeba to nějak opsat, že?


----------



## winpoj

Řekl bych, že v angličtině doslovný překlad neexistuje. Často se slovo "vyžití" dá při překladu vypustit. Např. "možnosti sportovního a kulturního vyžití v našem městě" bych přeložil jako "sporting and cultural opportunities in our town".


----------



## zuzanadoma

Dost taky záleží na kontextu. Bez něj těžko říct, co by se hodilo... lze třeba i cultural life, možností je určitě víc, a je třeba volit právě podle toho, kde a jak se má výraz použít.


----------



## werrr

Nebo „culture to experience/enjoy“, záleží opravdu na kontextu.

V němčině mi na jazyk pořád leze sloveso „(sich) ausleben“, ale je to tak podobné češtině, až mi je to podezřelé.


----------



## sokol

May I answer in English? (You wouldn't appreciate, or probably not even understand, my Czech efforts.)

With "kulturní vyžití" you are meaning the cultural opportunities a town or a region has to offer, right?

In this case, in German this could be translated as "kulturelles Angebot" (= "cultural offers"), or "kulturelle Aktivitäten" (= "cultural activities"), or "Kulturangebot".
If you don't want to describe what a region has to offer, but you're rather describing the cultural life of a region, you'd better choose "Kulturleben" (= "cultural life") or "Kulturszene" (= "cultural scene").

There surely are other possibilities which don't come to my mind right now.

As for English, most of the above mentioned terms in parenthesis most likely are *not *good English translations. But probably "cultural activities" still does work in English, and "cultural scene" should be okay too. "Cultural opportunities" as suggested by winpoj sounds good to me.


----------



## zuzanadoma

Hm, sokol nás asi opravil správně, s těmi "cultural ...". Pokud se jedná o kulturní vyžití ve smyslu možností, které nabízí třeba určitý region, pak asi jednoduše a stručně "entertainment". To se asi lépe blíží tomu, co v češtině běžně označujeme jako kulturní vyžití, "culture" je v angličtině chápáno trochu v širších souvislostech. Viz třeba příslušné wiki články:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entertainment
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Culture


----------



## winpoj

V čem nás sokol opravoval? Pokud mě zrak neklame, upozorňoval jen, že anglické výrazy, které uvedl v závorkách jako doslovné ekvivalenty výrazů německých, nejsou dobrými překlady do angličtiny.


----------



## zuzanadoma

No možná neopravoval, když se dívám ještě jednou, těžko říct, které "above mentioned" měl na mysli


----------



## Linni

Děkuju vám všem!


----------

